# Kochrezepte in Nordend



## Eratic (4. Dezember 2008)

Noch ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woher bekomm ich neue Kochrezepte? Hab nen Skill von 398 und bis jetzt nur die Rezepte vom Lehrer und das Rezept "Festmahl" vom Kochlehrer aus Dalaran.
Skillaufstieg leider nur noch beim Festmahl (und das braucht ordentlich Zutaten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (4. Dezember 2008)

Eratic schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt zusätzliche Rezepte für die Dalaran Kochquest, allerdings kann man auch nicht mit jeden skillen. 
Ich habe mit Schufelhauersteak geskillt... bis 400 und bastle jetzt Tierhappen, das Rezept bekommst du für die Abzeichen von der Kochquest. Später wird einem aber nicht anderes übrig bleiben als die Festmahle zu kochen.


----------



## Ektomorph (4. Dezember 2008)

/sign...

Festmahl wird zwar ab 440 grün - von da an kannste auch mit Tierhappen weiter machen, da das dann auch noch grün ist.
So mach ich es zumindest!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Onkel Edi meint noch: Neue Kochrezepte gibts durch Kochpreis-Märkchen oder per Zufall im Beutel (Belohnung Kochquest)


----------



## Decosia (5. Januar 2009)

Ich und andere hängen bei Kochskill 446 fest - es geht einfach nicht höher, auch nicht mit den grünen Rezepten.

Kommen da noch Rezepte ausser denen die man für die Kochpreise bekommt?


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Patch sollen die aktuell fehlenden Rezepte (Kungaloosh, etc) implementiert werden. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass man mit denen fertig skillen kann.


----------



## Tikume (5. Januar 2009)

Wobei die Frage ist wofür - denn ein Rezept oder einen Erfolg für 450 Kochen gibt es soweit ich das sehe nicht?


----------



## Winara (5. Januar 2009)

Decosia schrieb:


> Ich und andere hängen bei Kochskill 446 fest - es geht einfach nicht höher, auch nicht mit den grünen Rezepten.



Ich habe, auf dem Stand grün... Schon mal fast 30 Produziert für einen Skillpunkt.


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Naja, nen Skill nicht auf dem Maximum zu haben ist halt ein "unfertiges, unschönes Gefühl". Ausserdem geh ich davon aus, dass es irgendwann noch 450er Rezepte geben wird.


----------



## marcloker (6. Januar 2009)

hab für den letzen skillpunt über 50 versuche gebraucht. für die letzten 5 skillpunkte sicherlich an die 100. 
aber jetzt auf 450... und es ist ein beruhigendes gefühl^^

aber halt sehr nervig stellenweise....


----------



## Sapphola (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch gedacht, ich krieg die letzten Punkte nie zusammen. Habe es dann aber mit dem Gigantischen Festmahl doch geschafft, auch wenn es gedauert hat. 

Mir kam die "Farbverteilung" im Berufsfenster irgendwie fehlerhaft vor... Habe mir dann gedacht, dass es mit dem gigantischen Festmahl noch am wahrscheinlichsten ist, einen Skillpunkt zu bekommen, denn das ist ja für Skill 425.

(Ich hab irgendwo gelesen - vielleicht sogar hier -, dass für das Fischmahl ein Skill von 450 benötigt wird, darum hab ich mir gedacht, skill ich besser mal fertig. Ob das wirklich stimmt, kann ich aber nicht sagen.)

Liebe Grüße und immer eine warme Herdplatte wünscht 
Sapphola


----------



## Varitu (7. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mit dem Patch sollen die aktuell fehlenden Rezepte (Kungaloosh, etc) implementiert werden. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass man mit denen fertig skillen kann.



dann wird´s mal zeit daß die Kommen. Ich hänge bei 425. Stört mich aktuell aber nicht, da alle sinnvollen Rezepte zur Zeit eh nur Skill 400 benötigen. DIe Festmahlrezepte finde ich nicht so besonders. Da spar ich die Mats lieber und mach Einzelgerichte raus.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Januar 2009)

Varitu schrieb:


> dann wird´s mal zeit daß die Kommen. Ich hänge bei 425. Stört mich aktuell aber nicht, da alle sinnvollen Rezepte zur Zeit eh nur Skill 400 benötigen. DIe Festmahlrezepte finde ich nicht so besonders. Da spar ich die Mats lieber und mach Einzelgerichte raus.





Also 1. isses SAU^^-cool wenn du in Naxx 10er oder 25er mal kurz bei der Versammlung ein Feuerchen anzündest, ein Schweinchen brätst und das dann hinstellst und alle bedienen sich - und 2. wenn man sich in der Gilde abspricht und jeder Koch bekommt Mats von Gildenbank oder direkt zugesteckt, sind die Kosten/Aufwand weit billiger als alle müssen einzelnes Food kaufen/Herstellen.


----------

